# Teneriffa - Teide mit dem MTB



## Thescha (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin im März auf Teneriffa und habe mein MTB dabei. Mein Ziel ist es auf den Teide mit dem MTB zu kommen, startend vom Meehr auf 0m.

Fahrtechnik, Kondition, Ausrüstung und Erfahrung ist mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.

Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp, wie ich die Streckenführung gestalten sollte. Von welcher Seite kommt man am besten "rauf"? 
Ob der Untergrund Asphalt, Schotter oder Trail ist spielt keine Rolle für mich. Es macht mir nichts aus, wenn ich im Nationalpark auf Asphaltstraßen fahren muss. Ich denke das Schwierigste werden die letzten 500hm werden, würde notfalls auch mein Rad komplett hochtragen und auch wieder runter. 
Ab wann sind die Ranger dort? Notfalls würde ich auch schon nachts starten.


----------



## kamikater (5. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du mit "auf den Teide" den Gipfel meinst, kannst du das komplett abhaken. Im Nationalpark geht außer der Teerstraße absolut nichts und die Ranger verstehen sehr wenig Spaß. Wie man in anderen Beiträgen lesen kann, hat sich das Klima auf Teneriffa, was MTB angeht eh ziemlich abgekühlt, so dass man die schlechte Stimmung durch solche Aktionen im absoluten Sperrgebiet nicht verstärken sollte. Gut gemeinter Rat: Lass es sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thescha (5. Dezember 2014)

Es ist kein Problem alles auf Asphalt hochzufahren. Ab dem Lift würde ich das Rad auch schieben/tragen.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Dezember 2014)

Thescha schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik, Kondition, Ausrüstung und Erfahrung ist mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.



Nur am Hirn fehlt es scheinbar etwas. Für den Aufstieg zum El Pilón muss man sich eine extra Genehmigung besorgen und die Besteigung ist nur in einem bestimmten Zeitfenster möglich. Den Rangern dürfte es egal sein, auf welche Art du mit deinem Rad dort versuchst raufzukommen, es wird bestimmt teuer für dich und du kannst froh sein, wenn du nur verbal eins auf die Schnauze bekommst.


----------



## No_Limits_TF (5. Dezember 2014)

das hiesse ja du willst dein bike wirklich 1500hm hochtragen und wieder runter? bedenke die seilbahn nimmt keine bikes mit. ab 2400m beginnt der wanderweg und wird auch bewacht. sei dir sicher wenn du bikend erwischt wirst im nationalpark8und der teide zählt dazu) bekommst ne strafe bis zu 3000eur!!!!


----------



## m2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

No_Limits_TF schrieb:


> das hiesse ja du willst dein bike wirklich 1500hm hochtragen und wieder runter? bedenke die seilbahn nimmt keine bikes mit. ab 2400m beginnt der wanderweg und wird auch bewacht. sei dir sicher wenn du bikend erwischt wirst im nationalpark8und der teide zählt dazu) bekommst ne strafe bis zu 3000eur!!!!


Ich korrigiere mal eben. Die Strafe beträgt bis zu 30.000 €


----------



## mali5 (8. Dezember 2014)

schließe mich meinen Vorrednern in jeder Beziehung an. Empfehlung für eine Teide-Tour wäre eine Umrundung, haben wir ab Puerto mal gemacht. Hoch Westflanke Orotava-Tal bis Portillo (alternativ geht auch Straße), von dort Straße bis Nähe Montana Cascajo, dort auf Schotterweg Richtung Norden und schließlich durch Wald zurück Richtung Westkante Orotavatal. ca 120km / 3000HM - ist ja auch schon was


----------



## Thescha (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok, dann wird es wohl eine Umrundung werden.

So wie ihr schreibt, lohnt sich das RR mehr als das MTB?
Oder gibt es noch gute MTB Strecken, die man fahren darf?

Eine andere Frage: darf man auf Teneriffa bzw. auf Gran Canaria das Fahrrad im Linienbus mitnehmen?


----------



## No_Limits_TF (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Titsa Busse von Puerto Cruz und Las Americas hoch zum Teide nehmen Bikes mit. Sie müssen unten in den Gepäckraum passen, dh. Vorderrad muss ausgebaut werden. 
Rennrad sowohl auch MTB lohnen sich. Es gibt ne Menge Trails welche aber nicht ausgeschildert sind, weder gibt es Karten. Solange man sich ausserhalb des Nationalparks und geschützten Naturreservaten (dazu zählen auch die Kiefern- und Lorbeerwälder) fernhält gibt es keine Probleme. Mit einem erfahrenen und ortskundigen Guide wirst Du auch spannende Trails zu sehen bekommen, alleine findet man sie eher schwer.


----------



## kamikater (9. Dezember 2014)

No_Limits_TF schrieb:


> dazu zählen auch die Kiefern- und Lorbeerwälder


Gehört der Esperanza-Wald da auch dazu? Ich bin in Kürze dort und würde mal gerne wissen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.


----------



## No_Limits_TF (9. Dezember 2014)

Auch im Esperanza Wald gibt es Trails auf denen man nicht erwischt werden darf. Man muss halt abschätzen können wann und wo man es sich erlauben darf. Generell gilt alle rot-weiss,gelb-weiss und grün-weiss markierte Wanderwege sind für Biker tabu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

kann jemand RR Erfahrungen teilen ? sind im 17 März auf Teneriffa mit unseren RR - freue mich auf Tipps


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Januar 2015)

RR yep: Manche Abfahrten sind sau-gefährlich, da in den breiten Gitterroste der Regenabflüsse, die sich teilweise quer über die gesamte Strasse ziehen, ganz locker das Laufrad hängen bleibt. Selbst mit schmalen MTB-Pneus kommt man da schon ins Schwitzen.


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

okay Danke mal, Übernachtungen - kannste watempfehlen ? Touren empfehlungen - ?


----------



## roofrockrider (1. Februar 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> schmalen MTB-Pneus


wieso denn?
Anaga Gebirge ist das Beste.Übernachten in Bajamar mit coolem Meerwasserbecken.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2015)

Das Naturschwimmbecken ist wirklich gut. Abends muss man's nur noch mit wenigen Leuten teilen, die alle gemütlich ihre Bahnen schwimmen wollen.
Allerdings ist der Altersdurchschnitt der üblichen Belegschaft und die Quote der Deutschen in der Ecke um Bajamar noch höher als im Rest der Insel.


----------



## analoguepascal (27. Februar 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen nach Teneriffa zu fliegen mit der freudin( eher starndurlauberin ) deshalb Las americas anvisiert. 
Wollte ganz gern 2-3 geführte Touren fahren und hab da digasport und bikepoint gefunden direkt im Ort. Allerdings scheinen mir die Touren alle recht schotterpisten lastig zu sein. Hat da jemand Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thescha (27. Februar 2015)

Viel mehr wirst du aus dem Ort nicht holen können. Bin gerade vor Ort, war mit dem Mietwagen schon an vielen Stellen der Insel.
Gibt definitiv bessere Orte um zu Biken.


----------



## analoguepascal (27. Februar 2015)

Ja hab ich auch gelesen aber Norden ist halt nichts für meine Freundin da sie lieber baden will und Wetter technisch ist der Süden was das angeht ja auch besser.


----------



## Thescha (27. Februar 2015)

Puerto Santiago, Hotel Barcelo Santiago.
Für Spanien sehr gut, Traumlage des Hotels, für Ausflüge (Masca, Tiede...) ideal, für Biken auch gut.
Norden kann ich nicht empfehlen. Täglich deutlich schlechteres Wetter.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2015)

martinohl schrieb:


> kann jemand RR Erfahrungen teilen ? sind im 17 März auf Teneriffa mit unseren RR - freue mich auf Tipps



Ich war Mitte letzter bis Mitte dieser Woche dort (El Médano). Das Wetter war, zumindest auf Meereshöhe, durchweg gut. Meist Sonne und Temmperaturen um die 20 °C. Aber auf Meereshöhe wirst du ja nicht bleiben wollen  Weiter oben zog's sich schonmal sehr schnell zu und es wurde recht kalt - falls du also bald fährst, solltest du auf jeden Fall eine Windweste/-jacke, Knie- bzw. Bein- und Armlinge mitnehmen.
Gerade bei den Abfahrten kann der Wind sehr stören. Der bläst einen gerne mal fast vom Rad - da muss man teils echt aufpassen.
Landschaftlich schön wird's m. E. erst in den höheren Regionen. Ansonsten herrschen nämlich Plantagen vor...
Zu den Strecken: ich habe mir einige Strecken bei GPSies und auf der Seite von Bike Point (auch bei GPSies vertreten) heruntergeladen und bin sie abgefahren(bei Bedarf kann ich dir die Strecken, die ich gefahren bin, zukommen lassen). Einen Tag sind wir eine MTB-Tour mit "Guide" (ein Einheimischer, über den wir unsere Unterkunft bekommen haben) gefahren.
Die Autofahrer nehmen halbwegs Rücksicht und werden immer weniger, je höher man kommt. Die Straßen sind teilweise hervorragend und teilweise echt mies (aufs RR bezogen).



Monsterwade schrieb:


> RR yep: Manche Abfahrten sind sau-gefährlich, da in den breiten Gitterroste der Regenabflüsse, die sich teilweise quer über die gesamte Strasse ziehen, ganz locker das Laufrad hängen bleibt.



Sowas habe ich allerdings nicht gesehen. Weder mit dem Rad auf der Südseite noch mit dem Auto auf der Nordseite.

Falls du dein Rad nicht mitnehmen willst, kann ich Bike Point empfehlen. Das Leihen war unkompliziert, die Räder (hatte 6 Tage ein RR und 1 Tag ein MTB) waren aktuell und gepflegt und die Leute im Laden sehr flexibel. Den Preis fand ich auch in Ordnung.


----------



## roofrockrider (28. Februar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das Bild* ist 14 Jahre alt




Ich war 2012 dort und  fand diesen Ort immer noch interessant.

Was hat dich denn nach Bajamar verschlagen wenns da kein Hotel gab?


----------



## analoguepascal (28. Februar 2015)

Geplant ist Anfang August. Wie sieht's da wettertechnisch aus ?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## martinohl (4. April 2015)

Also für alle RR Interessenten : Wir Haben Teneriffa im Süden kennengelernt. Der Krasse unterschied von Sonne und Wärme im Wechsel mit unter 0 Grad und Schneefall innnert 20 min - darauf waren wir so nicht wirklich vorbereitet. Getroffen hat es uns oben am Teide - hier noch Sonne , kaum auf der Strasse richtung Norden auf der TF24, nach ca 1 Stunde Prinzip Hoffnung - wurde aus neben Regen aus Regen Schnee und aus 2 Rennradfahren 2 Verzweifelt erfrierende auf einer Strasse, die ab da nur noch Gefälle kannte ( keine Belehrung erwünscht -DANKE ). Hätte nicht ein aufmerksames Urlauberpaar sich 
unser erbarmt , wir wissen nicht wie es ausgegangen wäre. Wir Waren Kleidertechnisch vorbereitet in El  Maden HM 00 am Morgen gestartet und um 15.00 am erfrieren und um 1800 wieder im Auto unserer Retter wieder in El Medano. Gesamt HM 3000 auf 8o km , davon nur 40 hoch bis zum Teide Berglift ! Der Rest der HM ergab sich dann bis zum Abbruch der Tour..
Nun zu den Strassen. Im Wechsel von Neu bis Katastrophal alles dabei !
Autofahrer Extrem Rücksichtsvoll - kein Scherz - das kannten wir nur von Mallorca.
Um den Teide herum ruhig und wenig verkehr - unten die Hölle - Man hatkeine 30 sec ohne ein LKW oder auto um sich herum - sehr anstrengend. Gefahrene Schlappe 80 km von einem Hotel zum anderen ( mit Rennrad ) kamen uns vor wie 220 in den Alpen plus dem Verkehr 
um Frankfurt !
Zufällig die schönste Strecke noch gefunden: von Los Gigantenes nach Santiago del Teide, hier dem Schild folgen via  Masca , im Ort links abbiegen auf die TF 436 Richtung Buenavista. Ab Santiago del Beide neue Strasse und ein Traum von Landschaft , wenn alles so wäre 6 von 5 Punkten.
Also um den Teide herum ein Traum und einige wenige traumstrassen die noch entdeckt werden müssen - uns reicht es erstmal an Abenteuer.. Alles im Norden : unbekannt . Polizei : Definitiv vereinen sie Eigenschaften, welche wir in Deutschland nicht mehr haben möchten - so stelle ich mir Nordkorea vor !
Gesamt in 4 Tagen 10000 hm bei nur 800 km , davon 500 km die Strasse mit viel viel Verkehr geteilt. NO GO: die strasse welche von der  FT 21
 abgeht in  Richtung Los Gigantes und zwar die ersten 5 km auf der FF 38  !! 
Fazit als Rennradfahrer : kein; must have ,aber als Abenteuer super :-/
Achja: Die sind im Finish einer Autobahn neu eröffnung im Süden - evtl. bei Fertigstellung dieses Teilerweiterungstückes 5 % weniger Verkehr auf den als Panorama geführten Strassen  im Süd Westen


----------

